# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Bultje onder kin

## rafaelo

hallo ik heb een bultje die helemaal rond is net onder mijn kin naast me linker kaak. dier kan je gwoon in duwen en zo maar hij verschuift niet als ik er op druk doet het wel pijn en rechts zit niets. vind het wat raar ben ook vaak verkouden etc maar hij hoort daar niet te zitten lijkt mij of wel? zit precies onder mijn linker kaak wat zou dat kunnen zijn? bedankt

----------


## rafaelo

ojah trouwens is dat niet het eenige heb er nog 2 miss 3 maar die zijn veel kleiner en die zitten in mijn nek 2. en een aan de zij kant van me hals

----------


## Nora

Zijn dat niet gewoon opgezette klieren? Wanneer ik verkouden ben heb ik onder m'n kaak ook opgezette klieren. Dan heb ik last van m'n keel en moeite met slikken. Wanneer ik dit inmasseer, wordt het al iets beter. Ik doe er ook wel po-ho druppels van Dr van der Hoog op en dan met een sjaal om. Ik bedenk me nu dat het een andere naam heeft, maar die weet ik niet meer. Ik zal het voor je opzoeken als je dat wilt.

Groetjes, Nora

----------

